# Worth going out during ramadan?



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey folks,

Just wondering, if the bars don't play any music, I am assuming its kinda dull, other than the alcohol. Does anyone still frequent bars during this time? Just wanted to know your take on it, when its kicked back a notch.


----------



## Drew88 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi

For what its worth i went out last night (trader vics) and the club was pretty much packed-out. 

cheers


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

so did they play any kinda music at all? Which TV's did ya go to?


----------

